# chances of embies surviving please read x



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi girls, i have just had ec and due to ohss my 3 embies have had to be frozen.  i an so so scared that they will not survive the thaw and i have gone throgh all this for nothing   

what are the chancs that my 3 embies will survie?? is there any one out there that its worked for??  i will be so so gutted if they dont survive i just cannot bare to think about it 

please can any one help ease my mind 

thank you a desperate sunny (sam) xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I believe on average, you'd expect 2 or maybe 3 to survive the thaw. At what point were they frozen?

x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I believe most clinics say that there is around 60% (possibly 70%) chance of embies surviving the thaw.

With the 4 frosties from our 1st IVF (grade 1, 4 cell on day 2), we asked that they only thaw 2 at a time.  With first FET, both survived the thaw, all cells in tact and one even gained an extra cell between thaw and transfer.  With 2nd FET only one survived the thaw, but still completely in tact with no cell loss....so we had a success rate of 75% from 4 embies.

As drownedgirl says, hopefully you should see at least 2 embies survive...fingers crossed all 3 will 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Sam,

I too had OHSS after EC and my embies were frozen. Unfortunately, we didn't have a successful pregnancy from them, but we did get a BFP from them. It ended up being an ectopic pg, so not viable, but the point is, I did actually get pregnant from a FET after OHSS. Take heart in that and keep everything crossed! 
Be positive!
Good luck,
H x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I read some studies that gave very good odds for a FET after OHSS, I believe that the uterine environment is more favourable when you've NOT had the stims in that cycle.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Just to add, although I didn't have OHSS so that wasn't the reason for our FETs...I did have chemical pregnancies with both.  Ok, so not completely successful outcome but at least we got further with our natural FETs that we did with our fresh IVF (in fact, both fresh IVFs were BFN and not feeling too positive about this current 3rd one either  )

Lots of luck 
Natasha


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I got pg via FET, not the fresh cycle.

Minxy, good luck xx


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi girls thanks s much for you replys

downnedgirl, the embies we froze the ever next day roughly 24hour after ec cant remember what she said but they had to be frozen before the got to a certain stage ??

MINXY GOOD LUCK WITH THIS TX YOU DESERVE IT SO SO MUCH I HAVE EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU XX


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

sunny24 said:


> downnedgirl, the embies we froze the ever next day roughly 24hour after ec cant remember what she said but they had to be frozen before the got to a certain stage ??


2-pn, (2 pro-nuclei) That's when most of ours were frozen... I believe that thaw rates are good from 2 pn, but of course, you then have to wait biting your nails for a day or two to see how they develop...

We thawed 13 2-pns, 9 survived, and we went to blast, 5 made it that far (unusually high number) and the two we put back both implanted. We were lucky to have so many, that we were able to wait till day 5 to see which were best.

It proves that pg can result from a FET based on 2-pns, though.

xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Sam,

Just to let you know that I only had 2 embies to thaw for my last treatment and both survived with no cell loss. I know how scary it is when you're putting your faith in so few embies but I'm sure you'll be fine.

Wishing you every success for the future.

Love, CG xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Sunny & drownedgirl 

Good luck & take care
Natasha xxxx


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

minxy, thank you without your knowledge and caring i would have gone mad     to you for test day 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


i have got my review in the morning at 1130 so hopefully will know alittle more about whats going to be happening from here xx

thanks againeveryone means so so much xx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

hi sam
our clinic give a 80% chance of thawing. we had 3 and 2 thawed completely intact. sadly i got BFN last week. but lots of people get BFPs with FETs just look at the 2ww now! GOODLUCK tix xxx


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

I too am worried about thawing I'm having FET 22nd of Oct hopefully. We have two blasts frozen I was told there was a 10-15% chance they wouldn't survive

Dawn


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

thank you girls for the support like i said before i am going to the hospitail today at 1130 so i will let you know how i get on.

newday, i cant remeber what the chances for thawing are in care i was still out of it when they can to chat to me    my embies didnt even get to the dividinf stage when the froze them so like you i am just praying so much they will be ok.  i hope everything goes well for you keep in touch i am sending you loads and loads of positive vibes                                      


best get a wriggle on dont want to be late xxxxxxxx


----------



## tixy (Oct 6, 2007)

NEWDAY IS THAT 15% CHANCE 'WOULD' OR 'WOULDNT' thaw? because wouldnt is very good it means 85% chance they will thaw
Tix xxx


----------



## Erin (Mar 31, 2005)

Frosties are tough wee things!!   

Our BFP is from a frostie that was frozen and thawed TWICE!!!!

Stay positive and wishing you all the luck in the world!!  E X


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

he said would NOT. I believe that once they thaw your chances are the same!

Dawn


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hope all goes well with the " thaw"... Can really feel with you as will hopefully be in the same boat shortly... so reading these replies with interest. We had 3 that were frozen the day after EC and so will be on tenderhooks seeing if they are survivors! Let's hope yours are
GOOD LUCK
Bright Eyes


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Sam  

I have had 4 FETs and 2 fresh and have had a very sucessful thaw rate.100% nearly every time bar the last and we had to thaw 4 to get 2 good embies(1x6 cell and 1x8 cell)mine were frozen at day 2 (4 cell).Sadly it didnt become a BFP but I have great faith in frozen cycles.

I wish you luck and   for this cycle  

Shaz xx


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

higirls thanks for all your replys i am feeling so much better now you wonderfull people have shareed your stories,

shaz, i hope your dream will eventually happen,  i do believe we will all get what we want soon we just have to wait and grt stronger each time, i know the pain of that bpn and the losing of of our presious embies i am here for you as you were for me xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunshine Girl (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Sam

Just to sat I am 9weeks 6days pregnant from FET. I only had 2 embies and they both survived the thaw. Stay positive, you'll be amazed what can happen

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

THANKS SUNSHINE GIRL AND CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU XXXXXXX


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Sam

just to let you know both of my frosties thawed and are now on board!

Dawn


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

danw thats fantastic hunnie keep me posted, sorry about the delay not been on much load of positive vibes and baby dust sam xxxxx


----------

